# Our team captain; Wheres Chicken Patty?



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Being the concerned friend that I am; has anyone else heard from CP lately?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thats a good call. I did see him on IM a few weeks ago. couldnt have been to long. Ill watch my contacts tommarrow and get him on make sure hes still breathing.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Apr 3, 2012)

Narp haven't seen him in ages!


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

He was posting on Friday and has been on the WCG threads most of last week.....


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2012)

i herd he's a status update whore on FB    j/k CP still love ya 

honestly tho, he's prolly out in his car, he loves that thing


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2012)

I txt him earlier today without response. I hope nothing bad happenned to the guy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

You don't think Sponge Bob got a hold of him do you? I mean since Sponge Bob did take the new job and gave up making Crabby patties to make um Chicken Patties.


----------



## Norton (Apr 3, 2012)

He got sick a few weeks ago and had to go in for a minor procedure

Link:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2577550&postcount=15049

He was back after a day or so posting, putting a rig together, sending out some parts to a member or two, etc... but maybe he had some complications???


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2012)

I sure he's alright, I'll text him now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

You know I find this kind of refreshing. When I had a phone I had most of your numbers and jr texted RE is texting. Im wating others are searching. Hes on my time. So its about 20 past 11. Which isnt to late but if everything is ok he is going to get a bunch of texts from people that are screen names asking him why he isnt posting pics of some expensive rig. If it were to happen to me (at a much later time say 6am) I would probably be pissed at first. And then realize damn what a great group of friends. Too be honest im no better. I was going to immedietly jump him when he got online and tell him "people think your dying say stuff http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163483"


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

According to WCG his rig put in results about today and the system was updated 3 hours ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry guys, I keep giving you'll a scare.

JR I know you text me often and AIM me, but dude, it's nothing personal, I have not been answering many people.  I work full time, I work on my car almost everyday and if it's not mine it's my buddies.  Recently I've had a lot of success tuning DSM's and certain other cars and the word spread.  Now I got people calling me everyday all day asking for advise and wanting me to tune their cars or what not.

Not sure if you guys are familiar, but I'm tuning things like ECM Tuning's DSM Link, AEM EMS, stuff like that.  Stuff pays good but it's time consuming as hell, especially when it's for a friend.  I literally live in his car dialing it in and getting it perfect.  So yeah, this just happened all of the sudden and now I'm caught up tuning cars which I didn't expect to do at such volume.  So yeah, I'm okay guys, if anyone wants my #, that's usually the easiest way to get to me if I get a bit lost, just PM me.

Thanks for caring, you guys are awesome.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 3, 2012)

CP, wanna help me tune my BMW?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sorry guys, I keep giving you'll a scare.
> 
> JR I know you text me often and AIM me, but dude, it's nothing personal, I have not been answering many people.  I work full time, I work on my car almost everyday and if it's not mine it's my buddies.  Recently I've had a lot of success tuning DSM's and certain other cars and the word spread.  Now I got people calling me everyday all day asking for advise and wanting me to tune their cars or what not.
> 
> ...



im so dissapointed. I wanted to mention that the last time i talked to you you were wicked into tuning DCM tuning. and cars in general. it would have made me so cool on the forums. Glad your alive


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 3, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks for caring, you guys are awesome.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

I know exactly what happened to him Jr...... 


*DSM'itus....... It happens to all DSM lovers from time to time.*

I can see it now!!! "Chicken Tuned and Associates! Tuning your DSM until it breaks.... then we fix that too!"


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 3, 2012)

Also if we are asked if the check engine light is on and we say no, well thats broke too. 








1g's are just so sexy. Especially this one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Also if we are asked if the check engine light is on and we say no, well thats broke too.
> 
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/cars/dsm11.jpg
> ...



I want your 1G


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah well, I have 4G! Oh wait, we aren't talking about smartphones are we?!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 4, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I want your 1G




I know thats why I posted the pic of it.. You do has great taste.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 4, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> CP, wanna help me tune my BMW?



Sure 


... and Sol, why are you disappointed?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 4, 2012)

HAHA i kno where CP was last night.........  Watching the Panthers get bit in the ass by my Winnipeg Jets live and in person


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2012)

Go Jets!!!! xD


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> HAHA i kno where CP was last night.........  Watching the Panthers get bit in the ass by my Winnipeg Jets live and in person



Damn right!  It was nice to finally take some time off for me.  But it's okay, the Jets are already at the gates, ain't go nowhere(playoffs).  Panthers are still on the prowl for a playoff spot.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm glad you are alive bro!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 5, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm glad you are alive bro!



Me too. I am glad Sponge Bob didn't get ahold of him.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ i effin' love you guys!  NO HOMO!


----------

